# Martell Rehandle



## Lucretia (Mar 6, 2013)

Got my Carter with the sycamore handle today (Photos here.). I admit, I am Queen of the Nitpicks and a fussy-arse, fault-finding fire breathing (w)itch from hell. I sent it off to Dave and figured that I would get a pretty good handle back, and anything would be an improvement over the piece o' crap it came with. I mean, Dave's pictures look great, but there HAS to be some hype behind it all. Right? Right?

Wrong.

The new handle is freaking amazing. Pick the knife up with your eyes closed, and it's silky smooth. You can't even feel the pins or the transition between handle/spacer/ferrule. Not a single rough spot. But the shape gives it plenty of grip so it should still be solid in your hand when wet. Nice (epoxy?) finish on the end of the ferrule...won't have to be digging crud out from around the handle on this one or filling gaps with wax. The balance feels good, and it feels like it's going to be very comfortable. 

Then there are the aesthetics. The pictures don't even begin to do the handle justice. The ferrule looks like a piece of tiger eye, very chatoyant with stripes that catch the light. The proportions are beautiful and graceful, and the knife has gone from looking like a prison shiv to looking like something that could quickly and nimbly go through mounds of food or hang on the wall as a piece of art. This is my first rehandle, and I'm just blown away.

There's only one big problem--if hubby lays eyes on it, he might try to stake a claim. 

Thanks, Dave.


----------



## DeepCSweede (Mar 6, 2013)

Lucretia, 

What made you go from a WA to western on the knife? Oh and by the way it looks absolutely fantastic.
Eric


----------



## Lucretia (Mar 6, 2013)

The handle that was on the knife was so coarsely made that the knife was practically unusable for me--kind of a fingernails on the blackboard (remember those?) kind of thing. So here's where the soul searching and philosophy comes in--Dave had pretty pictures and a rehandling sale. (And I like both wa and western, and it seemed like a western would work out ok on this knife. It did.)


----------



## echerub (Mar 6, 2013)

Dave's a perfectionist. He can't help it. 

Great lookin' knife ya got there, Lucretia! The new handle certainly makes it a totally different beast.


----------



## chinacats (Mar 6, 2013)

Beautiful handle!


----------



## kalaeb (Mar 6, 2013)

DeepCSweede said:


> Lucretia,
> 
> What made you go from a WA to western on the knife? Oh and by the way it looks absolutely fantastic.
> Eric




Hehe, because westerns are better!

Well done Dave.


----------



## Notaskinnychef (Mar 6, 2013)

gorgeous, i hope to post a few pics of a new handle in coming weeks too


----------



## don (Mar 6, 2013)

Really beautiful handle, congrats!


----------



## EdipisReks (Mar 6, 2013)

that looks awesome!


----------



## Dave Martell (Mar 9, 2013)

Thanks for the chance to work on this knife Lucretia. :cool2:


----------



## Justin0505 (Mar 9, 2013)

normally wa-to-westerns end up looking like bad tuner cars: like a honda civic with a pep-boys wing screwed (crookedly) on the trunk.... but this is BEAUTIFUL. With out a double the best I've ever seen. Not really surprising though.


----------



## RoanRoks29 (Mar 9, 2013)

Looks Incredible !!! That sycamore is sooooo sexy!!!


----------

